# Неспешно выбираю интсрумент



## Dmvlad (21 Фев 2014)

Решил не спеша подойти к выбору инструмента. Сейчас играю на своем стареньком Рубине-5 83г. Помню , когда играл в ДМШ то на конкурсах и в оркестре мне в школе давали играть на Юпитере. Конечно ощущения слуховые, даже тактильные, совершенно другие от игры на качественном инструменте, и руки до сих пор помнят, да и игра на нем была гораздо качественнее чем на учебных Тулах-) Так вот насколько я понимаю Юпитера до сих пор считаются хорошими баянами. Правда цены на те же Юпитеры конца 80-х годов заоблачные, давайте будем честными и прямо скажем, что не смотря на их продвинутость в свое время на сегодня эти инструменты 80х-90х не стоят тех денег которые просят их хозяева, это не скрипки Страдивари, а все остальное от Лукавого. Или я ошибаюсь? 
И еще, странно, но на вторичном рынке практически нет баянов АККО. Как они играют слышал только в интернете в роликах, но они абсолютно не отражают реальность. Мне кажется или правая рука звучит ближе к тульским баянам? Все таки каковы эти баяны в реальности?
Для себя хотел бы инструмент с цельными планками, пятирядный, в правой соль-соль, выборный, количество регистров? думаю что это не принципиально. Делал запрос на фабрику Баринова -сказали что пока не выпускают такие инструменты (только модели Люкс). АККОвский Маэстро 390 тыс. Может добрые форумчане посоветуют какие еще есть инструменты достойные внимания, которые будут ласкать слух и служить верой и правдой своему хозяину?


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Или я ошибаюсь?


ошибаетесь. 80-е годы - "золотой" период "Юпитера", инструменты тех лет до сих пор "в строю", не смотря на "почтенный" возраст. вопрос лишь в некоторой модернизации механик. да и аккорды тех лет звучат немного иначе, чем теперешние - теплее, что-ли, душевнее. в нынешних больше мощи, они более "крикливые", ИМХО.
АККО из последних - достаточно достойные экземпляры встречаются, растёт уровень. Вы правы - АККОвские инструменты ближе к тулякам, да это и не удивительно, ведь сама фабрика изначально была "укомплектована" мастерами из Тулы.
я думаю, что при Вашем "райдере" стоит выбирать именно из этих двух имён.


----------



## MAN (21 Фев 2014)

ze_go писал:


> 80-е годы - "золотой" период "Юпитера"...
> я думаю, что при Вашем "райдере" стоит выбирать именно из этих двух имён


 То есть "Юпитер" и "АККО"? Интересно, а почему не принимаются во внимание баяны тульского производства (не новые, а тоже вот тех примерно годов)? Например "Мир"? Или, скажем, "Апассионата", сконструированная, насколько мне известно, в то же время, что и "Юпитер" и изготавливавшаяся на той же Московской экспериментальной ф-ке?


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Фев 2014)

Почему вы думаете , что я не рассматриваю Мир? вполне, но все таки как я писал в посте выше древность инструмента на мой взгляд не есть показатель его качества, нет гарантий что инструменты 80-90 годов прослужат еще лет 10, а цена на них... ну и ремонт этих инструментов лет через скажем 7-10 тоже вопрос.


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2014)

MAN писал:


> Например "Мир"


тульские многотембровые инструменты, ИМХО, не самый лучший выбор (в сравнении с "Юпитером", конечно), хотя многим нравятся... тут, как говорится, на вкус все фломастеры разные...

MAN писал:


> "Апассионата"


удачный пример, но найти данную модель совсем не просто - "тираж" был не сильно большой...


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Фев 2014)

Если честно, про Апассионату я и не знаю ничего, сосед в прошлом году мне отдавал ее бесплатно - отказался, где она сейчас -не знаю. Но была она в ужасном состоянии.


----------



## MAN (21 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Почему вы думаете, что я не рассматриваю Мир?


Простите, мой вопрос был адресован скорее *ze_go*, предложившему Вам выбирать только из двух брендов. Собственно, он уже на него ответил.

ze_go писал:


> найти данную модель совсем не просто - "тираж" был не сильно большой...


Понятно, но тем не менее встречаются ведь и они.


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> сосед в прошлом году мне отдавал ее бесплатно - отказался, где она сейчас -не знаю. Но была она в ужасном состоянии.


найдите и заберите!


----------



## MAN (21 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Если честно, про Апассионату я и не знаю ничего


Ну, это вот такой примерно инструментик:
http://kiev.ko.slando.ua/obyavlenie/prodam...no-ID7P1mT.html


Dmvlad писал:


> сосед в прошлом году мне отдавал ее бесплатно - отказался


Вот это да! Неужто правда? Бывает же такое!


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2014)

MAN писал:


> http://kiev.ko.slando.ua/obyavlenie/prodam...no-ID7P1mT.html


только цена, мягко скажем, того... :negative:


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Фев 2014)

Бывает-) компрессию не держал, клапана в левой и правой не держат, весь пошарпанный, некоторые кнопки выломаны были, и куда его потом? не проще новый инструмент по деньгам приобрести, чем заниматься реставрацией?


----------



## MAN (21 Фев 2014)

ze_go писал:


> только цена, мягко скажем, того... :negative:


Ну уж это я не виноватый 
Кстати, Владимир, а Вы можете сказать определённо, что вот это за аппарат у Вашего Челябинского коллеги? С виду вроде как "Апассионата", но регистры (подбородники) точно не ейные. Небось какой-нибудь эксклюзивный "спецзаказ"?





Dmvlad писал:


> компрессию не держал, клапана в левой и правой не держат, весь пошарпанный, некоторые кнопки выломаны были, и куда его потом? не проще новый инструмент по деньгам приобрести?


 Ну не знаю... бесплатно ведь говорите... Если голосовая часть более-менее цела, то восстановить инструмент возможно имело бы смысл даже из самого плачевного состояния. Сломанные кнопки, клапаны, пошарпанный целлулоид, - всё это вобщем-то относительные пустяки и мелочи, если аккорд стоящий. 
*ze_go*, я прав?


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2014)

MAN писал:


> С виду вроде как "Апассионата", но регистры (подбородники) точно не ейные. Небось какой-нибудь эксклюзивный "спецзаказ"?


скорее всего, да. в те годы надомники делали много инструментов, вот может кому и не понравились "аппассионатовские" подбородки - вот и сделали стандартно
MAN писал:


> Если голосовая часть более-менее цела, то восстановить инструмент возможно...
> ze_go, я прав?


да, если голоса не ржавые, то восстановить можно всё (правда, на "Аппассионату" найти запчасти не просто - их не выпускают, в отличии от "Юпитера")


----------



## voldemar-60 (21 Фев 2014)

MAN писал:


> у Вашего Челябинского коллеги


Я прошу прощения, что не в тему, если не ошибаюсь, это Потеряев Борис Петрович?


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2014)

voldemar-60 писал:


> Я прошу прощения, что не в тему, если не ошибаюсь, это Потеряев Борис Петрович?


Да, это он.


----------



## voldemar-60 (21 Фев 2014)

ze_go писал:


> Да, это он.


Спасибо, это мой преподаватель по специальности в институте, прошло около 30 лет, он изменился, поэтому я засомневался.Очень приятно видеть его полного физических и творческих сил.


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Фев 2014)

Всем спасибо и все таки... Для себя , для души (иногда и так надо, не все же в семью) чтобы радовало и услаждало слух от своего же исполнения ближайшие лет 20-25
1. Юпитер (мастеровые голоса)
2. АККО 
3. МИР
4. АПАССИОНАТА (найти хороший экземпляр проблема, так же проблема с ремонтом по причине отсутствия зап.частей)
...


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> 1. Юпитер (мастеровые голоса)


все старые "Юпитера" имеют "мастеровые голоса" (если цельная планка), только не на всех стоит клеймо - есть и без клейма, есть и просто со складским номером.
исключения лишь составляют "Юпитера" с кусковой планкой (там стоят итальянские куски, правда и качество кусков на порядок выше кусков советского производства)


----------



## Павлов (22 Фев 2014)

Читал положительный о баяне со странным названием Жмодик-Х


----------



## Сергей С (22 Фев 2014)

*Павлов*,
Павлов писал:


> Читал положительный о баяне со странным названием Жмодик-Х


Улыбнуло! Мега хохма!
Полный вариант:
На сайте Жмодик.ру читал отзыв Жмодика-Ю о баяне Жмодик-х.
Достойный итог бесконечных дискуссий "что лучше: акко тула или юпитер".


----------



## zet10 (22 Фев 2014)

*Павлов*, 
Баян ,а точнее модель "Zhmodik",выпускается на фабрике "Vignoni".
Это типичный итальянский инструмент,с некоторыми конструктивными изменениями на Российский рынок.
А именно,
Тонкий,баянный гриф правой клавиатуры( в отличии от типового аккорденного),убран скос левой клавиатуры(горки), в соответствии с чем клавиатура стала удобнее и привычнее для наших баянистов.
Ну и конечно доступная цена,это 250 тыс.рублей.
Большую помощь и советы в разработку этого баяна,внес наш известный баянист-композитор Владимир Зубицкий(за что ему большое спасибо!).
С января 2014 года эта модель поставлена на поток и на фабрике "Fantini" и поступит в продажу уже в марте 2014 года.
Подчеркиваю что название "Zhmodik" всего лишь название спецмоделей,на итальянских фабриках,но ни как не отдельный производитель.
В сентябре 2014 года,все желающие смогут увидеть и поиграть на них на выставке "Музыка-Москва",где мы принимаем участие каждый год.
Сравнивать его с "Юпитером",это глупо,так как лучше "Юпитера" фабрики Баринова ,мне кажется уже придумать что то лучше практически не реально!


----------



## Dmvlad (22 Фев 2014)

а где выставка будет проходит и в какие числа? И возможно ли на выставке приобрести инструмент? В Китае точно знаю на выставках точно можно приобретать товары по окончанию...


----------



## zet10 (22 Фев 2014)

*Dmvlad*,
Выставка будет проходить в Москве,в сентябре месяце в Сокольниках.
Точное число я сообщу позже,пока сам не знаю.
Всем желающим могу организовать бесплатный вход по пригласительным,так что обращайтесь и не стесняйтесь.
По поводу Вашего вопроса "возможно ли с выставки приобрести инструмент?". Разумеется!Правила везде одинаковы,хоть в Китае,хоть в России,Германии и т.д...
В последний день выставки идет распродажа инструментов по выгодным ценам,в этот момент смекалистый народ как правило и покупает инструменты!
Так что милости просим к нам на стенд!
О точном числе и павильоне где будет наш стенд,я сообщу позже.


----------



## oleg45120 (23 Фев 2014)

Сергей С писал:


> На сайте Жмодик.ру


Как в браузере название вводить?

zet10 писал:


> Выставка будет проходить в Москве,в сентябре месяце в Сокольниках.
> Точное число я сообщу позже,пока сам не знаю.
> Всем желающим могу организовать бесплатный вход по пригласительным,так что обращайтесь и не стесняйтесь.


Юрий, хотелось бы от Вас увидеть как можно больше разнообразных моделей, чтобы наши музыканты могли подержать в руках инструмент перед тем, как покупать, а не заказывать кота в мешке в Италии. По-моему, в последние годы вход на выставку бесплатный. Так что будем ждать осень.


----------



## zet10 (23 Фев 2014)

*oleg45120*,сайта Жмодик.ру не существует,просто Сергей С бредит!
По поводу Вашего желания Олег,посмотреть побольше разнообразных инструментов на выставке ситуация такая...
Стенд арендуем мы,фабрика "Fantini" ,цена аренды стенда порядка восьми тысяч евро!Разумеется деньги выкладывает из собственного кармана только наша фабрика и бесплатно выставлять других производителей в качестве рекламы нет ни какого смысла,т.к я за рекламу не получаю от них не копейки.На стенде будут представлены порядка 15 штук наших инструментов различных модификаций,а так же цифровые инструменты ,так что приходите ,пробуйте,тестируйте я думаю будет интересно.
Что касаемо инструментов других производителей,если у кого будет желание пусть приезжают ко мне в магазин,на склад или офис и там знакомятся с этими инструментами.Выбор у нас есть всегда и обновляется постоянно!


----------



## oleg45120 (24 Фев 2014)

*zet10*,
тогда ждем большой ассортимент Фантини.


----------



## zet10 (24 Фев 2014)

*oleg45120*,
Вы помните Майскую выставку,в сентябре 2014 постараюсь не повторятся и поставить совершено новые модели.


----------

